# Sandpaper holder



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

When I do the manual sanding, I just grab the sandpaper with hand. Is there any sandpaper holder or sandpaper pad doing a good job?
I searched at amazon but didn't find a good one. The one in Rockler is too expensive. Thanks.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I'm sure there's better, but if you have a Harbor Frieght near you, or you can order and have it shipped to you, but they have a couple there at Harbor Frieght. I have one it's about 4"x6" and it has like a clip on each side to hold the sandpaper. And they are cheap! I've had this one for about 5 years and still works fine.*


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's the one I was talking about. Only thing is, it says "in store only". So you'd have to have a store nearby. And it's 3 1/4 X 6 1/2.

3-1/4" x 6-1/2" Sanding Pad


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

The rubber abrasive holders used by car body finishers, are the best I have found, I'll have a look tomorrow and try to find mine, if I do I'll post a pic.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Lee. 
There are two Harbor Frieght around here, I will go to take a look. 



N'awlins77 said:


> *I'm sure there's better, but if you have a Harbor Frieght near you, or you can order and have it shipped to you, but they have a couple there at Harbor Frieght. I have one it's about 4"x6" and it has like a clip on each side to hold the sandpaper. And they are cheap! I've had this one for about 5 years and still works fine.*


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I use the one below. It might be the one Derek was refering to. It's a pain to put the paper in but it feels really good in your hand and it has some weight to it. The Harbor Freight store near me has them but I don't see them online. You can but them at lot's of places and the prices vary a lot.

Sometimes, I'll also grab a 4" long piece of cutoff 2x4 and staple 4 or 5 sheets sandpaper to it (fold sandpaper around edges and staple on 2 opposite sides). This let's me just peel off a sheet when it wears out but it doesn't feel as nice as the rubber block below.

Rubber Sanding Block


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the rubber blocks, and the red ones with the end clips. My favorite is still a piece of jointed 2x4 with a thin sheet of cork glued to the bottom.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Will,
I use the SandDevil sanding blocks. They use a 3" X 21" sanding belt for the belt sander. They work really well & the sanding belts last longer than sandpaper sheets. If I need a regular sanding block I will just cut a piece of scrap & use 77 spray adhesive to attach sand paper to. They are quick to make.

Sanding Blocks


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to Harbor Frieght and got one holder, which is $3.10. It looks cheap but works.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Every now and then Harbor Freight has something worth pickin up ..... I have some of the pads also use different pieces of wood


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a trick for loading a Lee Valley type sanding block...

Lee Valley, Sanding Block, Ruler Trick


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

RJM60 said:


> I use the one below. It might be the one Derek was refering to. It's a pain to put the paper in but it feels really good in your hand and it has some weight to it. The Harbor Freight store near me has them but I don't see them online. You can but them at lot's of places and the prices vary a lot.
> 
> Sometimes, I'll also grab a 4" long piece of cutoff 2x4 and staple 4 or 5 sheets sandpaper to it (fold sandpaper around edges and staple on 2 opposite sides). This let's me just peel off a sheet when it wears out but it doesn't feel as nice as the rubber block below.
> 
> Rubber Sanding Block


That's the one, quite a superb arrangement in my opinion, always holds on tight.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> I use the one below. It might be the one Derek was refering to.
> 
> Rubber Sanding Block


Yep, I also use those. The originals were (almost inevitably) made by 3M (and are available in the EU from DIY stores, car finishers, etc). I find that they tend to dub over sharp edges a bit much (they are grand for flat surfaces, though) so I use sanding sticks for my edges. These are pieces of thin MDF (6 to 12mm) with 18mm MDF blocks attached and alox sanding paper stuck down with contact or spray adhesive. These are essential shopfitter kit and the T-sticks are my own personal take on the idea. I'm making some more up later today so I'll post a picture to clarify what I mean

Regards 

Phil


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just glue sandpaper onto a block of mdf or wood that fits the hand ok. I find that if the sandpaper doesn't flex it lasts longer. Also the hard surface doesn't round edges. In the mantel shop I worked in we used belt sander belts, they lasted really well and were inexpensive.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I think that as we progress in advancement into our woodworking and our skills, we find that all sorts of sanding devices are either neccessary or just handy, I have abrasive paper on round wood, on mdf, I have it on an angled block or two for internal and external corners, there are no end of ways to use it for special purposes and applications, and it only takes a moment to make one up with spray adhesive, or what i think you call spray mount, by using adhesive paper on these blocks avoids the temptation of rounding off which can show a glue joint so very well.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the woodworking magazines offered a very useful tip for sanding: Use a spray adhesive to glue strips of sand paper to paint sticks. Build several in different grits and you will have an easy time detail sanding. Here is another good idea:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Like most wood workers I use and make my own sanding blocks, One day I was getting low so I said I will make 80 or so of them, I glued the 8" x 11" sand papers to some 1/2" thick MDF, from 1000 grit to 40 grit on both sides, than I put them on the RAS to cut them up into 2" X 3" sanding blocks, (BIG ERROR ON MY PART), The saw had a new 80 tooth blade on it, the blocks came out real nice, I put them in a nice box under the work bench and I started a new project and I wanted to use the RAS saw with the new blade on it, then it hit me I just took off the new edge on the blade with the sanding blocks, it was a 80.oo dollar error on my part..

Like they say do as I say but don't do it the same way..  

=======


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I use primarily psa papers stuck to wood blocks cut at widths to fit and lengths to need.

Get assorted grits by the roll and cut as needed. Peel off the old paper and apply the new. Can even have two grits on the same block (one on each face)

Automotive sanding blocks are pretty handy, too.


2-3/4 x 27.5 yd PSA Paper 120 Grit


----------

